# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U Update 3.2.4 is ready for YOU!

## mohamed73

*J.A.U V3.2.4 new update is ready for YOU!*    
  Code:
 ==========================================================  WHATS NEW? (V3.2.4):   WE WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR 2013!!!     Changes / Updates in Version V3.2.4    .) IMPROOVED SAMSUNG ANDROID UNLOCKER (Super fast unlock, no manual rooting!)      Now you dont need to Root any Exynos 4 based Phones      (i9100, i9300, N7000, N7100...) for unlocking for      all known firmwares without manual root till date!      Just enable Usb Debugging - Press Unlock and you are done.      Phones will not have bad imei after unlock, jau calculates perfect md5      and dont use nv_state trick which dont work on N7100 4.1.1 anymore.      It also will now display you many infos of the Phone when it is detected.    .) ADDED WRITE BACKUP FUNCTION      You also can use it to relock the phone.    .) IMPROOVED ADB AND FASTBOOT INTERFACE      Now you can delete adb.exe and fastboot.exe, it is no more needed in      J.A.U directory!      J.A.U now works directly, mutch better and more stable!      I have put many work into this and i hope you are happy with that result! ;o)    .) ADDED SAMSUNG ANDROID PHONES:      I9300      N7100      ...    .) IMPROOVED HUAWEI ANDROID UNLOCKER      Added some Phones, improoved some routines for the others.      Repair simlock and write backup will be in next update.    .) IMPROOVED EMPORIA FLASH / UNLOCK ENGINE      Fixed Problems with faster CPU's and timeouts.     ==========================================================  
you still dont have J.A.U?
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct via paypal... 
we have now a special offer (-40%), also SL3 BForce logs are now mutch cheaper...
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
wbr.
hari

----------

